# L-Glutamine + Taurine = Less anxiety



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

I recently read about this combination from a customer review at iherb.com (where I buy most of my supps). He stated that this combo increases GABA so I decided to try it. I had already tried L-Glutamine but it tended to worsen my symptoms (not much though).

For those of you who don't know, L-Glutamine is an amino-acid that is a precursor for both glutamate (the main excitatory neurotransmitter) and GABA (the main inhibitory neurotransmitter), whereas Taurine is a non-essential aminoacid with neuromodulator properties, the most important ones (in this case) being:

1 - It is a GABA agonist.
2 - It can mimick the effects of GABA.
3 - It increases GABA degradation time.
4 - Unlike GABA, it seems to cross the blood brain barrier.

My reasoning was as follows:

1 - L-Glutamine will increase GABA and glutamate.
2 - Taurine will make GABA stay more time in the brain until it is degraded.
3 - Taurine will also dampen the activating effects of glutamate.

My experience:

It seems to work, but it makes me sleepy to the point i really want to go to sleep. It somewhat resembles the effects of a benzo.

Posible variations:

A magnesium supplement can further decrease the activating effects of glutamate at the NMDA receptor.

Conclusion:

A must try, but be careful about dosages. I tried 500mg of L-Glutamine plus 500mg of Taurine and it has a strong effects. It could probably be better to start at half those dosages.

EDIT (Another interesting post about Taurine):

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ne-help-with-social-anxiety-33032/#post601183


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Interesting. I already take L-Glutamine because it slows the rate of muscle breakdown and increases growth hormone (or so research says). I did not know it could have an effect on SA, but I haven't noticed positive or negative effects on SA while taking L-Glutamine. Does it have to be taken with Taurine for it to have an effect?


----------



## robertz (Feb 4, 2009)

Doc Rice said:


> Interesting. I already take L-Glutamine because it slows the rate of muscle breakdown and increases growth hormone (or so research says). I did not know it could have an effect on SA, but I haven't noticed positive or negative effects on SA while taking L-Glutamine. Does it have to be taken with Taurine for it to have an effect?


It seems there are already formulas with L-Glutamine+Taurine combo. See this web page for examples:

http://www.thehealthierlife.co.uk/n...ce-for-nerves-anti-anxiety-formula-00887.html

Another one:

http://www.yournutritionshop.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=505

I'm sure there are others, I found those ones in a minute.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

If you add B6 to the combo as P5P, you will make even MORE GABA.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Taurine helps my depression. but not really anxiety.


----------

